# Calling all Mac furs.



## Angel_sparky (Jun 14, 2008)

I am a mac/ Apple fur. And i have a lot of questions about my mac and other things mac. Cn any furs here give me a helping paw on how to better run my Imac? some of the areas i am needing help in.

IM. right now all i can run is my YIM. Is there a IM out there that can run on my mac and be just as good as MSN, AOL, YIM and all the other IM's out there?

Keeping her running at her best? How do i make sure my Imac is always running at her best? a friend that helped me to buy my mac tolled me of a master rest set that can let me turn back the clock on my mac and i can start her back up just like the day i pulled her out of the box.

Photos and Itones. I am really big on music a down the road i plan on getting big with taking photos and making my own movies.

Going wireless. I got the Imac for the fact that. 1. i hated my PC and someone head crashed all 3 of my hard drives. 2. it takes up little space on my desk. and 3. it can be wireless. and that is what i really liked about mac. I am wanting to have my base station talk to my Iphone and my laptop (dont have the iphone or laptop just yet).

Using a TV or Projector? i like having lots of room and i like to use more of my wall for more then furry art work. But what one would be best? I like playing games and watching movies on my 26in TV. but what if i wanted to hook up my Imac or Laptop (when i get the laptop) to get a bigger view?

and the last one. sorry i made this a long one.

Sound? what would be a nice sound system to hook up to my Imac to get the best out of her? I am a WOW fur so i play it when i can and the sound already is great i love it. but for music or videos what can really get  me into it all? i dont want to spend a ton of money on anything. just something that is good and well last me a long time.

Sparky


----------



## net-cat (Jun 14, 2008)

Angel_sparky said:


> IM. right now all i can run is my YIM. Is there a IM out there that can run on my mac and be just as good as MSN, AOL, YIM and all the other IM's out there?


Adium X, based on Pidgin. Lets you use just about any IM services you want, simultaneously.



Angel_sparky said:


> Keeping her running at her best? How do i make sure my Imac is always running at her best? a friend that helped me to buy my mac tolled me of a master rest set that can let me turn back the clock on my mac and i can start her back up just like the day i pulled her out of the box.


Same as Windows, really. Don't download and install things you don't recognize. Use a firewall or router.



Angel_sparky said:


> Going wireless. I got the Imac for the fact that. 1. i hated my PC and someone head crashed all 3 of my hard drives. 2. it takes up little space on my desk. and 3. it can be wireless. and that is what i really liked about mac. I am wanting to have my base station talk to my Iphone and my laptop (dont have the iphone or laptop just yet).


In the interest of full disclosure...

1. Macs are not any less vulnerable to hardware failure.
2. You can get small form factor PCs. (Although iMacs are perfectly good small form factor systems.)
3. So can any PC made in the last decade or so.



Angel_sparky said:


> Using a TV or Projector? i like having lots of room and i like to use more of my wall for more then furry art work. But what one would be best? I like playing games and watching movies on my 26in TV. but what if i wanted to hook up my Imac or Laptop (when i get the laptop) to get a bigger view?


 Look for one of the following ports: HDMI, DVI, or VGA. (Google Image Search is your friend.) If you can find any one of those ports, you can use it with a projector or HDTV. If not, too bad.



Hope that helps.


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2008)

Agree with *net-cat* about Adium. It's similar to Trillian in that it combines most instant messanging clients into one software package.

Another thing to keep in mind is that OS X automatically performs file defragmentation. However, there is no way to perform disc defragmentation without additional software.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 15, 2008)

Aden said:


> It's similar to Trillian in that it combines most instant messanging clients into one software package.


But different in that it's actually worth using.  :iceburn:


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Jun 15, 2008)

Attention all Mac furs: Suckers!


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2008)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Attention all Mac furs: Suckers!



Attention all non-Mac furs: Sorry that you can't run Logic Pro or Final Cut Studio. :/


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jun 15, 2008)

I use Fire for chatting. It's much like Adium.

Just keep -all- the caches cleared. When you notice your computer is running slower clean up all that useless information.

There is also a similar program to defragging on your mac. It's called Disc Utility applications>utilities folder


----------



## verix (Jun 16, 2008)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Attention all Mac furs: Suckers!


how does it feel to have such crippling cognitive dissonance that you can't even tell you're part of a botnet due to your inferior choice of operating system


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

... 4 words.

lol @ u all.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Jun 16, 2008)

Aden said:


> Attention all non-Mac furs: Sorry that you can't run Logic Pro or Final Cut Studio. :/


Attention: I don't even know what those are, sucker!


----------



## Janglur (Jun 16, 2008)

Aden said:


> Attention all non-Mac furs: Sorry that you can't run Logic Pro or Final Cut Studio. :/



And why do we miss them?


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Jun 16, 2008)

> how does it feel to have such crippling cognitive dissonance that you can't even tell you're part of a botnet due to your inferior choice of operating system


Attention: Stop using words like you know what they mean!


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Attention: Stop using words like you know what they mean!



let's see _your_ reverse-engineered backdoor arp-poisoning bank-stealing malware.


----------



## verix (Jun 16, 2008)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Attention: Stop using words like you know what they mean!


uh I know what a botnet is dude

what's the deal here


----------



## Aurali (Jun 16, 2008)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Attention: Stop using words like you know what they mean!



dude. even I know what they mean. and popular consensus shows I don't know a damn thing.


----------



## Pi (Jun 16, 2008)

Eli said:


> dude. even I know what they mean. and popular consensus shows I don't know a damn thing.



This is because when asked to prove you know what you're talking about, you start to make it painfully clear that you're just spewing crap. 8)


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Jun 17, 2008)

Attention: For clarification, I did not mean that knowing what "they" mean is difficult or uncommon, but that he was using them incorrectly, which leads one to believe that he misunderstands their meaning! Also, I was not referring to "botnet"!



> let's see _your_ reverse-engineered backdoor arp-poisoning bank-stealing malware.


Attention: What does "backdoor arp-poisoning bank-stealing" mean?


----------



## net-cat (Jun 17, 2008)

Backdoor: Once a system has been invaded, the intruder may leave a means of easily gaining access at a later date. This is a back door.

ARP: Address Resolution Protocol. A protocol used on IP networks to resolve IP addresses to MAC addresses.

ARP poisoning: Exploiting the ARP system in order to get a computer to resolve an IP to an incorrect MAC address, or vice versa.

Bank-stealing, in this context, I believe it means "a piece of malware that steals bank information."


----------



## Pi (Jun 17, 2008)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Also, I was not referring to "botnet"!



My apologies. This is Bits and Bytes, so I assumed you were questioning Verix's technical skill. Carry on.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 17, 2008)

Pi said:


> This is because when asked to prove you know what you're talking about, you start to make it painfully clear that you're just spewing crap. 8)



^^ See. I can make lemonade out of lemons.. how you make cranberry sauce I'll never know..


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2008)

Eli said:


> ^^ See. I can make lemonade out of lemons.. how you make cranberry sauce I'll never know..



I have no idea what in hell that is supposed to mean, other than possibly some oblique and vague insult directed towards me. Is English your native tongue?


----------



## Aurali (Jun 18, 2008)

Pi said:


> I have no idea what in hell that is supposed to mean, other than possibly some oblique and vague insult directed towards me. Is English your native tongue?



It's an oblique and vague... but minor insult. I'm saying that I'm taking this negativity in my favor, making jokes about it and such. The second part has another meaning to it, but I'm gonna let you think about it.


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2008)

Eli said:


> It's an oblique and vague... but minor insult. I'm saying that I'm taking this negativity in my favor, making jokes about it and such. The second part has another meaning to it, but I'm gonna let you think about it.



If that's how you want to live your life. I guess ignorance really is bliss.

I leave you with the bottom 3 panels:


----------



## Aurali (Jun 18, 2008)

Then. I guess. You agree with my statement then.


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2008)

Eli said:


> Then. I guess. You agree with my statement then.



What? No. I'm saying you can't communicate and you think you're clever, but that really, you're not clever, *and* you're ignorant.

Most people can't agree with something that's so incoherent as to be impossible to understand, see:



			
				Alice said:
			
		

> I think that xjeltt fnjkrrr the bjsioseyu causes bhjyu2i in kjsbiop;;





			
				Bob said:
			
		

> What the fuck are you even talking about?





			
				Alice said:
			
		

> Oh you agree with me then?


----------



## Aurali (Jun 18, 2008)

Pi said:


> What? No. I'm saying you can't communicate and you think you're clever, but that really, you're not clever, *and* you're ignorant.
> 
> Most people can't agree with something that's so incoherent as to be impossible to understand, see:



Is it really that I'm not being understood? Or are you just not thinking enough outside the box to see what I'm trying to do?


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2008)

Eli said:


> Is it really that I'm not being understood? Or are you just not thinking enough outside the box to see what I'm trying to do?



I've asked a handful of other, very smart people, to try and figure out what in fuck you meant by the cranberries thing. Not one had a clue.

Repeat after me: Communicating badly then acting smug when you're misunderstood is not cleverness. Communicating badly then acting smug when you're misunderstood is not cleverness. Communicating badly then acting smug when you're misunderstood is not cleverness. 

But you don't care that you can't communicate for shit, I forgot.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 18, 2008)

Now are you sure? Seriously. It's not hard to figure out what I'm trying to do. But lets continue this in a PM. Don't like spamming threads.


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2008)

Eli said:


> Now are you sure? Seriously. It's not hard to figure out what I'm trying to do. But lets continue this in a PM. Don't like spamming threads.



It sounds to me like you're trying to make shitty analogies and then act "profounder-than-thou" when they don't parse as English.


----------



## nrr (Jun 18, 2008)

Eli said:


> Is it really that I'm not being understood? Or are you just not thinking enough outside the box to see what I'm trying to do?


There's a time and a place for being a clever monkey, Eli.  As much a fan of wordplay as I am, I can't stand to do it every waking hour of every day because this wonderful thing called fatigue sets in after a while.

Why can't you be not female (again, no offense) for a moment and just come out and say things without the pseudo-literary undertones and cryptic metaphors?  We're a bunch of dumb males who usually converse without saving face and without this unnecessary garbage.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 18, 2008)

nrr said:


> There's a time and a place for being a clever monkey, Eli.  As much a fan of wordplay as I am, I can't stand to do it every waking hour of every day because this wonderful thing called fatigue sets in after a while.
> 
> Why can't you be not female (again, no offense) for a moment and just come out and say things without the pseudo-literary undertones and cryptic metaphors?  We're a bunch of dumb males who usually converse without saving face and without this unnecessary garbage.



Actually. The thing about that is.. there was no way he could of figured it out. There was no meaning to it. Well.. not directly (again: think outside the box). He took what was supposed to be a joke and completely threw out of place (Remember "Even I got it." thing?) I was so sure that he, and few other people would be so sure about me having a meaning to my message. that they wouldn't realize that the meaning was not in the message itself. Don't take me so lightly. I do get confused. But I'm still not a complete idiot.

TL;DR?

I was playing with his head to prove a point.


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2008)

Eli said:


> Actually. The thing about that is.. there was no way he could of figured it out. There was no meaning to it. Well.. not directly (again: think outside the box). He took what was supposed to be a joke and completely threw out of place (Remember "Even I got it." thing?) I was so sure that he, and few other people would be so sure about me having a meaning to my message. that they wouldn't realize that the meaning was not in the message itself. Don't take me so lightly. I do get confused. But I'm still not a complete idiot.
> 
> TL;DR?
> 
> I was playing with his head to prove a point.



Once more, yet again, communicating badly and acting smug when you're misunderstood is not cleverness. You seem to not grasp this, even after it's been repeated at least 5 times in this thread alone. Do the world a favor and quit acting like you know anything about philosophy, computers, the real world, or anything beyond how to jabber incoherently into a forum, since it appears that's all you're capable of. Or better, go play in traffic.

And for what it's worth, people use words to communicate meaning, so it's not unreasonable to assume that your words have one.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 18, 2008)

Pi said:


> Once more, yet again, communicating badly and acting smug when you're misunderstood is not cleverness. You seem to not grasp this, even after it's been repeated at least 5 times in this thread alone. Do the world a favor and quit acting like you know anything about philosophy, computers, the real world, or anything beyond how to jabber incoherently into a forum, since it appears that's all you're capable of. Or better, go play in traffic.
> 
> And for what it's worth, people use words to communicate meaning, so it's not unreasonable to assume that your words have one.



and to quote myself



			
				Eli said:
			
		

> I was playing with his head


----------



## Pi (Jun 18, 2008)

Eli said:


> and to quote myself



Will that be the same excuse you're using for all the other instances of you demostrating a room-temperature IQ?


----------



## Aurali (Jun 18, 2008)

Pi said:


> Will that be the same excuse you're using for all the other instances of you demostrating a room-temperature IQ?


Would you like me to lie and say no?


----------

